# Visual Basic > Games and Graphics Programming > Game Demos >  Snake Game[EXE]

## RED1

This is the first game I am posting on this site. This is a fairly simple snake game with 2 game modes. Please post feedback.

----------


## Megge

Nice! :P

But should be better if you had when dying i come to the menu again or a retry button ;o

----------


## Arachnid13

if you want more people to download this you should probably post the source code, most people will not download an exe due to virus risks

----------


## RED1

Thank you for the suggestions. i will get to work on an update and will include the source when i post the update

----------


## kingkoder

neat-o!

----------


## patplays852

Very nice game!

One idea to add a feature to it is that lets say you are currently facing left, disable the "right" key, that way you wont eat yourself and die lol =P  but its only an idea =]!

----------

